# Dish Remote Access w/922 - Very Poor Quality



## Robert_S (Sep 25, 2004)

I just installed the Dish Remote Access app on my iPad 2. I also have the 922. 

I was disappointed to see the low picture quality of the stream. It shows 2mbs transfer rate, but the picture quality is not good with a lot of pixelation. 

I was expecting HD quality on the iPad. I ran the SpeedTest app on my iPad and I was getting 20mbs download speeds from that app, so it is not a network issue for the iPad. Are my expectations wrong or should there be HD?

Robert


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Robert_S said:


> I just installed the Dish Remote Access app on my iPad 2. I also have the 922.
> 
> I was disappointed to see the low picture quality of the stream. It shows 2mbs transfer rate, but the picture quality is not good with a lot of pixelation.
> 
> ...


This thing is/was a beta at best and a work in progress. Remote Access is most likely being replaced by "Dish Online" anyway.......I and others are hopeful the new unit will be the promise of the 922, in reality though who knows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Robert_S said:


> I just installed the Dish Remote Access app on my iPad 2. I also have the 922.
> 
> I was disappointed to see the low picture quality of the stream. It shows 2mbs transfer rate, but the picture quality is not good with a lot of pixelation.
> 
> I was expecting HD quality on the iPad. I ran the SpeedTest app on my iPad and I was getting 20mbs download speeds from that app, so it is not a network issue for the iPad. Are my expectations wrong or should there be HD?


Are you streaming on your home network OR are you away from home?

IF you are away from home, then you would be limited by whatever your internet UPload speed is.

How is your 922 connected to the network? Via ethernet? built-in HomePlug? or a WIFI adapter?

I wouldn't expect HD-quality on an iPad... in part since the iPad doesn't have HD resolution... 720p = 1280x720 and 1080i/p = 1920x1080... both of which are higher than the iPad is capable of displaying.

Of course it also will depend on the channel you are watching (make sure you were tuned to an HD channel)... and make sure Dish Remote access is in "high quality" mode.

Also... since the iPad supports multi-tasking... it pays to be sure other things aren't running in the background on your iPad that could slow down the device and result in poorer Sling performance.


----------



## Robert_S (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry for not providing more details.... the 922 is connected via a wired network (cat 6e). I am at home with the iPad using wireless. The quality is set to HQ on the iPad and I am looking at an HD channel. 

I know I won't get true HD, but the quality looks like the non-hd YouTube videos. The iPad can deliver better quality than that and it appears to me like it is the 922 not sending out high enough resolution.

Robert


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Version 2.5.3 of the iPad app was released yesterday. Are you using the latest?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Robert_S said:


> Sorry for not providing more details.... the 922 is connected via a wired network (cat 6e). I am at home with the iPad using wireless. The quality is set to HQ on the iPad and I am looking at an HD channel.


Do you know how your home network router is configured?

Some routers will create separate sub-networks for WIFI devices than for LAN... which could result in your iPad being "seen" as outside the same network your 922 is connected to...

This may not be your issue... as there are admittedly some issues sometimes with Sling not producing quality that you might expect... but it is another possible thing to check if you know how to configure your router and can see if it is an option.


----------



## Robert_S (Sep 25, 2004)

The wireless router is set to be the same network as the 922. My 922 has an IP of 192.168.1.240 and my ipad is 192.168.1.5. 

What is strange is the iPad shows a rate of 2mbs, but it is like the rendering of the video is done at a low res and being blown up to fit the entire screen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you verify that the app is in high quality mode?

Also... for reference... what channels (HD channels) are you trying to Sling? Some channels are not as good as others, and sometimes the channel might not be airing HD-quality programming anyway.


----------



## Robert_S (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, I verified the app is in HQ. Some of the shows are on my DVR like American Idol, Pawn Stars, etc. 

I am getting great throuhput at 2mbs, my guess is either the render engine on the iPad, or the encoding scheme is very lossy.


----------

